# Printing Posters w/s80



## dzuy (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,

 i have a canon s80. im new with it. what is the largest size poster print i could  pring on this bad boy?

 i'm looking to make something maybe 16x24. should i set the camera to largest resolution? and just go from there?

 what are some things i must know about making prints this large.

 any suggestions on quality affordabe print sites, type of paper.... (not sure what glossy or matte looks like in person, i just want the typical paper that posters are printed on), sizes, resolutions, dpi, etc.........

 thanks!


----------



## D-50 (Mar 6, 2006)

Definately take pictures on your highest setting.  When I used a point and shoot I always shot in Tiff, you never know when you may want to blow something up and if it is in a lower quality it may not enlarge as well. As for a 16x24 print you should be fine enlaging to this size. A friend of mine enlarged a photo taken on a 4 megapixel P.O.S to a similar size and it came out decent. Under scrutany from a profesional this prnit would not be considered great but to the normal person it will be fine.  If your not going to put it behind glass definately go with glossy if your going to frame it you can get away with a matte paper.  As for DPI you can get away with 200 but 300 is the norm for printing.


----------



## dzuy (Mar 6, 2006)

the s80 compresses and only saves in jpeg format. will this give me any issues?

for 16x24 (A2), when upsizing, should i do it using the bicubic smoother?

according to research i am confused whether i should do the upsizing in increments of 10% or in 1 shot to desired resolution.

also, are these numbers reliable?

 A0 (841mm x 1189mm)
 @300 dpi: 9933 x 14043 pixels
 @150 dpi: 4967 x 7022 pixels


 A1 (594mm x 841mm)
 @300 dpi: 7016 x 9933 pixels
 @150 dpi: 3508 x 4967 pixels

 A2 (420mm x 594mm)
 @300 dpi: 4961 x 7016 pixels
 @150 dpi: 2481 x 3508 pixels

 A3 (297mm x 420mm)
 @300 dpi: 3508 x 4961 pixels
 @150 dpi: 1754 x 2481 pixels


----------



## Jeff Canes (Mar 6, 2006)

Printing quality depends on few thinks like the resolution of the camera, lens quality, enhancement software used by printers like Mpix, Kodak and etc, and one no one thinks about is viewing distance. The only true answer is to try it. It&#8217;s only going to cost you time and money.


----------



## D-50 (Mar 6, 2006)

Thats A LOT of number you got there. dont be too concerned with all that. According to what a professional would tell you the bottom line for a 16"x24" print at 300dpi is you would need a resolution of at least 4800x7200 pixels (300x16 and 300x24) your camera does not come close to this BUT do not fear you can get away with less like Caines says its all about what it looks like. Like I said before I have seen a 4 megapixel camera produce a great enlargment close to 16x24. to test it out go to staples and have them print it out for you, shouldn;t cost much more than 15 dollars.


----------



## dzuy (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks!

i guess lastly what places are known to make quality prints? does staples really produce something solid?

any online sites that are notorious for quality?


----------



## D-50 (Mar 7, 2006)

Staples makes a decent print.  If you take a magnifying glass to it you'll notice differences but to the common man its fine, you can get much better but you will pay for it. Before doing anything too expensive I would suggest having staples print it out for you you will be able to see if the enlargement keeps an acceptable resolution and from that point on you will know that you can enlarge a photo to 16x24. no reason to spent $50-100 only to find out the picture gets distorted at that size.


----------



## dzuy (Mar 9, 2006)

afraid this is a lame question, but is there any reason why staples doesn't list any information about their printing services on their site? 

i wasn't able to find any info about whether or not they had any printing services online at all for that matter.


----------

